# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Unix >  Ndihme per Instalim Programe Ne Linux Ubuntu 10

## Bledari

Mirembrema

kam shkarku dhe instalu ne PC Linux por cdo program qe une duhet te instaloj me thot:


*Kerko Instalimin e paketave te pa kontrolluara
Ky veprim do te kerkonte instalimin e paketave nga burime te pa identifikuara:*

Eksperte te Linux keni ndnje ide cfare do te thot kjo dhe si duhet te veproj?

----------


## xubuntu

provo te besh nje axhiornim te sistemit 

```
sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
```

 nese ke gabime postoi

----------


## BB_ose_bb

> *Kerko Instalimin e paketave te pa kontrolluara
> Ky veprim do te kerkonte instalimin e paketave nga burime te pa identifikuara:*


Këtu fillimisht problemi është i gjuhës: "kërkon" është kaq i ngarkuar si term në këtë fushë, për shkak të gjithçkaje që lidhet me kërkimin ("Search"). Ajo ç'ka dashur të thotë:

_Ka nevojë për instalim paketash të pakontrolluara._

ose 

_Lyp instalim paketash të pakontrolluara._

----------


## defini

Ndjek kete rruge tek Menyja e Software Center* (shqip: qendra e programeve): 

Edit -> Software Sources...(do te kerkoje password-in) -> Software (klicko tek te kater katroret per zgjedhje) -> Updates (kliko tek te tre katroret per zgjedhje) -> Close.

Pastaj perserit edhe nje here ate instalimin e atyre programeve qe deshiron. Trego pastaj se cfare njoftimi merr ne ekran.

Kjo varet edhe nga burimi nga terhiqen paketat e programeve online. Ky opsion ndodhet tek menyja: Edit -> Software Sources... -> Third Party Software (sipas gjuhes dhe ofrimit te paketave ndryshon edhe mundesia e instalimit te tyre).

*Meqenese sistemin e operimit e kam ne anglisht tregova edhe rrugen e veprimit ne gjuhen angleze.

----------

